# Weaving tea towels with two heddles:



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks to this new site I'm now hooked on weaving. I've made a table runner and placemats and couldn't wait to make tea towels. It took me 8 hours to sleigh the loom, but I'm going strong now. I'm using 8/2 cotton with 20 epi. I've almost finished the first one. (I should get two.) This is my own pattern with colors to match my kitchen. (Off white, stone and brick color.) I hope once off the loom the stripe colors will pop. The next time I make tea towels I will warp enough to make at least 4 towels. Fun project and very addicting. Thanks for looking.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice job on the edges. Those are always the hardest part. Will be looking for the finished product.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking great and being hooked on weaving is a very good thing to be.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

How patient you are! All that warping.
It looks very pretty. I like the colors.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Those are coming out really nice... Weaving is so soothing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I like them. So happy you are enjoying weaving.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> Thanks to this new site I'm now hooked on weaving. I've made a table runner and placemats and couldn't wait to make tea towels. It took me 8 hours to sleigh the loom, but I'm going strong now. I'm using 8/2 cotton with 20 epi. I've almost finished the first one. (I should get two.) This is my own pattern with colors to match my kitchen. (Off white, stone and brick color.) I hope once off the loom the stripe colors will pop. The next time I make tea towels I will warp enough to make at least 4 towels. Fun project and very addicting. Thanks for looking.


Very nice!

Tell me. Did you use a warping board or a warping peg to sley this project? I took a weaving class in which they said you can use either, but I'm not sure I agree.

I just warped for a small baby blanket using 210 ends and I used a warping peg, but the warp threads are longer at the sides than at the middle because of the distance from the peg to the edge vs the distance from the peg to the middle. I think I see a warping board in my future.

Your thoughts, please.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

My husband made a warping board for me a few weeks ago. Actually he's now made two warping boards. The first would only warp about 3.5 yards, but folds up and would be easy for travel. The one he made this past weekend will warp 7 yards and hangs from a rod in my craft closet! I prefer the warping board method. (not that I'm so experienced). Ha!!
Happy weaving!!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> My husband made a warping board for me a few weeks ago. Actually he's now made two warping boards. The first would only warp about 3.5 yards, but folds up and would be easy for travel. The one he made this past weekend will warp 7 yards and hangs from a rod in my craft closet! I prefer the warping board method. (not that I'm so experienced). Ha!!
> Happy weaving!!


Thanks for this info. I think I'll try to buy one that will warp the maximum length that a Rigid Heddle loom can take. I can't remember just now what that is, but I'll find out before I buy. You can always warp shorter, right?


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Nitting_More said:


> Thanks for this info. I think I'll try to buy one that will warp the maximum length that a Rigid Heddle loom can take. I can't remember just now what that is, but I'll find out before I buy. You can always warp shorter, right?


Yes, you can warp shorter lengths. You do not have to warp around every peg. My husband made my board years ago. I hang it on the wall. Makes it easy to wind, is easy to store on the wall, and is always handy.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Nitting_More said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Tell me. Did you use a warping board or a warping peg to sley this project? I took a weaving class in which they said you can use either, but I'm not sure I agree.
> 
> ...


I've seen more than one peg used side by side to help this issue. There's a name for it but I don't remember. Raddle, maybe?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Really enjoy seeing a work in progress. Those are going to be some nice towels.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I've seen more than one peg used side by side to help this issue. There's a name for it but I don't remember. Raddle, maybe?


I believe you are right. You tie them onto the end of the loom and they typically have a space of about an inch. I have only used it when warping my big loom from back to front.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty - I look forward to seeing the completed towels!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I believe you are right. You tie them onto the end of the loom and they typically have a space of about an inch. I have only used it when warping my big loom from back to front.


The one I saw was being used to direct warp a RH and was clamped to the table. It was pretty cool. My DH is going to make me something to use even though my loom is only 20" wide.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I've seen more than one peg used side by side to help this issue. There's a name for it but I don't remember. Raddle, maybe?


Good idea and one I hadn't thought of. Thank you.

Now, if I can only find those threaded L-brackets used to hold it in place, I could have my DH make me an extra peg or two.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Aren't helpful hubbies a good thing?


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> Aren't helpful hubbies a good thing?


Yes, indeed.

And it's even better when he's as enthused about me learning to weave as I am. :sm01:


----------

